# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Just saw Thomas Massie ad!! (video added)

## V3n

I just saw a Thomas Massie ad while watching the Louisville v. UK game - going into halftime.

GREAT BUY!!  *EVERYONE* is watching this game!  This is a huge game in the area.  Great ad!!

----

Mod edit:




----

V3n edit:

Thanks mod!!

----------


## Aratus

good luck thomas massie!

----------


## Drex

AWESOME! Who's winning I'm playing WoW ha

----------


## trey4sports

tubez er yer lyin'

----------


## BamaFanNKy



----------


## trey4sports

sloooooooooooow mooooooootiooooooon!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Pretty BOSS pose at the end there.  Like he's saying "I got this".

----------


## Cowlesy

BOSSSSSSS.

GO Thomas!!!!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Kentucky wins 69-61

----------


## Adrock

Good ad, timing, and a great idea of using the popular outgoing congressman's own words as an introduction.

How many times was this played during the game?

----------


## Indy Vidual

Great ad

----------


## V3n

> Good ad, timing, and a great idea of using the popular outgoing congressman's own words as an introduction.
> 
> How many times was this played during the game?


I only saw it the one time, but I wasn't paying full attention.  But the time that it did play, right going into half, I think was the best.  Very smart!
This was Louisville v. UK - the battle of Kentucky - in the final four - every TV in the Commonwealth was tuned to this game!

It was the only political ad I saw.

----------


## thomas-in-ky

> Good ad, timing, and a great idea of using the popular outgoing congressman's own words as an introduction.
> 
> How many times was this played during the game?


Once.  It cost $7,000 for 30 seconds in the Cinci. market. (65% of our district population) but this was more watched in KY than the superbowl.  It was a real bargain.  There were no other political ads in the game. (no one else thought of it or was able to go up so soon).  We have a great media consultant... Strategy Group for Media, same folks that did senator Rand Paul's ads.

It has caused quite a stir to say the least !!!

Please consider donating if you want to fund more like this so we can win!  We don't waste $.  Thank you.

https://secure.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## Adrock

> Once.  It cost $7,000 for 30 seconds in the Cinci. market. (65% of our district population) but this was more watched in KY than the superbowl.  It was a real bargain.  There were no other political ads in the game. (no one else thought of it or was able to go up so soon).  We have a great media consultant... Strategy Group for Media, same folks that did senator Rand Paul's ads.
> 
> It has caused quite a stir to say the least !!!
> 
> Please consider donating if you want to fund more like this so we can win!  We don't waste $.  Thank you.
> 
> https://secure.thomasmassie.com/


I did again a couple of hours ago. That is a great commercial. Play it more often if funds allow. Hopefully you get a formal endorsement from the outgoing Congressman soon. Good luck!

----------


## Lishy

To be honest, though I was excited to see an ad, it didn't seem to catch much attention for Thomas Massie. It was very generic :/

Just being constructive because I care about Thomas Massie. I think we need an ad which is less generic than a "feel good" ad where someone tells how they grew up.

Those who weren't able to follow their dreams like Massie did might think he's just a bigshot. Which isn't the message we want.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> To be honest, though I was excited to see an ad, it didn't seem to catch much attention for Thomas Massie. It was very generic :/
> 
> Just being constructive because I care about Thomas Massie. I think we need an ad which is less generic than a "feel good" ad where someone tells how they grew up.
> 
> Those who weren't able to follow their dreams like Massie did might think he's just a bigshot. Which isn't the message we want.


WRONG. That ad is perfect. The message you want is vote for me and that one screams it. Plus, it uses a Congressman that is loved choosing to invoke Thomas' name for his own gain.

----------


## Adrock

Looks like we will not be seeing more of that advertisement. Davis just posted on his Facebook page that he does not endorse Massie. He also said the commercial was inappropriate asked for it to be pulled. I hope that this was calculated move and not an oversight by the campaign.

----------


## Lishy

> WRONG. That ad is perfect. The message you want is vote for me and that one screams it. Plus, it uses a Congressman that is loved choosing to invoke Thomas' name for his own gain.


I guess maybe I'm wrong..

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Looks like we will not be seeing more of that advertisement. Davis just posted on his Facebook page that he does not endorse Massie. He also said the commercial was inappropriate asked for it to be pulled. I hope that this was calculated move and not an oversight by the campaign.


I couldn't resist commenting on that Facebook post.

----------


## LibertyIn08

So much earned media from one ad play. Superb, simply superb.

----------


## Adrock

> So much earned media from one ad play. Superb, simply superb.


I know one of Rand's top guys is heading up the Massie campaign. There were some moves during the Paul 2010 Senate Campaign that I was initially worried about too. They turned out to be pretty smart in hind sight. Hopefully this is one of those moves for the Massie campaign.

----------


## samforpaul

Hey, keep in mind some folks may see this multiple times.  I didn't catch it during the game yesterday.  However I'm watching the UK-UofL replay on my DVR right now and just saw it for the first time on tv. 
Good and very effective ad IMO.

----------


## Adrock

Thomas, you may want to check the recommendations section of your Facebook page. A Webb-Eddington supporter wrote some comments about the commercial you may want to edit.

----------


## ZanZibar

Awesome.

The only critique I would say is that in the final shot, he needed a white pane to reduce shadowing. 


Other than that, it's great!

----------


## LibertyIn08

> I know one of Rand's top guys is heading up the Massie campaign. There were some moves during the Paul 2010 Senate Campaign that I was initially worried about too. They turned out to be pretty smart in hind sight. Hopefully this is one of those moves for the Massie campaign.


Yes, Ryan was a great grab by Massie.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Ryan Hogan is a douche...... I know he's reading. Also Hayes Carl sucks.

----------


## Jeremy

> Ryan Hogan is a douche...... I know he's reading. Also Hayes Carl sucks.


 April Fools?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> April Fools?


Nah.... he's a douche and Hayes Carl sucks. We're friends and I told him that this morning...... he knows he's a douche as am I.

----------

